# Maximum # of groups/zones allowed in K4?



## Mark Belbin (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Couldn't find this in the docs:

What are the maximum number of groups that can be created in a Kontakt 4 instrument?

How about the maximum number of zones?

I'm working on a large project, and upon setting about creating a folder structure, it occurs to me that what I'll need is pretty astronomical. I hit some limits a couple years back with K2, but I'd rather find out the easy way (before editing 10,000 plus samples) this time...

Any info?

Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 24, 2010)

I can tell you only about groups: K4 crashes somewhere around 4000 groups. Empty ones!


However you might heed some of Greg's advices here: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/blog/2 ... of-groups/


----------



## Mark Belbin (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Mario! (and Greg, indirectly 

My own testing has revealed that Kontakt 4 can manage what I need, which is just over two thousand groups, with somewhere around 11,000 zones. It's comforting to know that before proceeding with all the editing; just the creation of the folder structure for the exporting of the samples was daunting enough to make me worry about whether K4 could handle it!

But boy, does Kontakt's editing environment ever get slow in those circumstances; even without any scripting loaded My working scripts slow it down too, so I have no idea how sluggish it'll get by the time I'm putting the two elements together...ugghhh.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Mark Belbin (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks guys,

I'm experienced with using such tricks as mentioned, but am generally in the habit of keeping things in discrete groups. however, with the concensus from the experts being that I should find a more elegant way, I shall look into alternative mapping methods. For now, though I'm just glad to know that Kontakt can handle the worst-case scenario :wink: 

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 25, 2010)

Sure, it CAN handle, but it doesn't automatically count the number of hairs you're gonna have to pull out! :lol:


----------



## Mark Belbin (Dec 8, 2010)

Mario,

_Any_ workaround in Kontakt is a hair-puller - thanks to the microscopic GUI and ridiculous amount of scrolling to do. That said, I've successfully reduced the first 300+ groups down to just four!

Once I get the articulation/round-robin code updated, some interesting possibilities will doubtless show themselves.

Thanks for the advice, guys.

-M


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2010)

Mark Belbin @ 8.12.2010 said:


> That said, I've successfully reduced the first 300+ groups down to just four!



Great success! 750% more efficient!


----------



## gregjazz (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome! Are you using my mapping trick, condensing articulations down to single velocities?


----------



## Mark Belbin (Dec 8, 2010)

Sure am, Greg! Thanks!

-Mark


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 8, 2010)

If I have 82 groups and 3,200 zones, is that going to bog down Kontakt? They do all have AHDSR envelopes, but that's it as far as modulators go.

Yeah, I know 82 is not 2,000 and isn't "close" to 4,096. And I'm not noticing any load or performance issues here. But my Mac is pretty fast, so I wonder if I wonder if lesser systems (like any PC, for instance . . . Ha! I can't resist a PC jab! :mrgreen: ) will have trouble.

Not that I can change the mountain of samples now . . . (it's that number of groups PER INSTRUMENT.)


----------



## gregjazz (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome, Mark--I'm glad it's a useful to you! I've used it in the past few OTS and Cinesamples libraries, and makes things pretty convenient.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2010)

Mike Greene @ 8.12.2010 said:


> If I have 82 groups and 3,200 zones, is that going to bog down Kontakt?



You should be fine.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Mario. I kinda figured it would be okay, but better for me to know now rather than after the release. :mrgreen:


----------

